# Jim Lehrer, "Super"



## Ispolkom (May 4, 2010)

This is a umm, mystery, I guess, set on the Super Chief in 1956. The story itself is sort of a mess, with no real mystery, and lots of extraneous threads. On the other hand, I really like the description of the train, and thought it worth reading for that.


----------

